# Meet Harley Quinn. My beautiful tri coloured hognose snake.



## basin79 (Jul 7, 2017)

Meet Harley Quinn. A yearling tri coloured hognose.

Reactions: Like 15 | Love 10


----------



## schmiggle (Jul 7, 2017)

Beautiful! I'd never even heard of this genus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jul 7, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> Beautiful! I'd never even heard of this genus.


Lystrophis Pulcher

I told myself if I ever decided to get another snake it would be these. I've waited a good while and last month I finally decided it was time to have a snake in my life again.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## keks (Jul 8, 2017)

I only know Heterodon nasicus, and never heard of this one. But it is a gorgeous snake, you have got a great pet . It seems, that it has the same rainbow-coloured shimmer as Epicrates cenchria?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spotropaicsav (Jul 8, 2017)

Lovely lovely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 8, 2017)

If I ever got back into snakes, it would be at the top of my list.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Jul 8, 2017)

keks said:


> I only know Heterodon nasicus, and never heard of this one. But it is a gorgeous snake, you have got a great pet . It seems, that it has the same rainbow-coloured shimmer as Epicrates cenchria?


She'll not have the same iridescence.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## spotropaicsav (Jul 8, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Lystrophis Pulcher
> 
> I told myself if I ever decided to get another snake it would be these. I've waited a good while and last month I finally decided it was time to have a snake in my life again.


Any special occasion? Was she hard to  obtain?


----------



## basin79 (Jul 8, 2017)

spotropaicsav said:


> Any special occasion? Was she hard to  obtain?


No. I just felt ready for another snake. They're not particularly hard to come by no.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keks (Jul 8, 2017)

basin79 said:


> She'll not have the same iridescence.


She is still a Beauty .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Jul 8, 2017)

keks said:


> She is still a Beauty .


Oh yes. A tri coloured was the only snake I'd get (unless I won the lotto then I'd get my DWA licence and get a gaboon viper).

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1 | Beer 1


----------



## keks (Jul 8, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Oh yes. A tri coloured was the only snake I'd get (unless I won the lotto then I'd get my DWA licence and get a gaboon viper).


Gaboon viper is a fascinating snake, I saw an adult one in a reptile shop. 
There are always the others who win in lotto, I have the same problem: Only peanuts, never the big deal .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## basin79 (Jul 8, 2017)

keks said:


> Gaboon viper is a fascinating snake, I saw an adult one in a reptile shop.
> There are always the others who win in lotto, I have the same problem: Only peanuts, never the big deal .


Gaboon's are my favourite snake. Unbelievably stunning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Duriana (Jul 8, 2017)

I've never seen a hognose looking like this, beautiful! Hogs are one of my favorite snakes. Their size and lifespan is really ideal to me, but most people seem to agree that they are more for advanced reptile keepers. Would this be true in your experience?


----------



## basin79 (Jul 8, 2017)

Duriana said:


> I've never seen a hognose looking like this, beautiful! Hogs are one of my favorite snakes. Their size and lifespan is really ideal to me, but most people seem to agree that they are more for advanced reptile keepers. Would this be true in your experience?


From what I've read their care seems pretty simple.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Jul 8, 2017)

Very pretty girl, I'm sure you will have a great time with her. Hognose are pretty easy to care for from what I've read.


----------



## basin79 (Jul 8, 2017)

CWilson1351 said:


> Very pretty girl, I'm sure you will have a great time with her. Hognose are pretty easy to care for from what I've read.


Yeah. And they seem to have bags of personality for a small snake.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Jul 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Jul 8, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Yeah. And they seem to have bags of personality for a small snake.


All that I've met definitely did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jul 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 4


----------



## Crone Returns (Jul 11, 2017)

basin79 said:


>


Congratulation. That is one hellaciously beautiful snake. The patterns on her head are cool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Jul 11, 2017)

crone said:


> Congratulation. That is one hellaciously beautiful snake. The patterns on her head are cool.


Aye aye meat pie. She's phenomenal.


----------



## spotropaicsav (Jul 12, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Aye aye meat pie. She's phenomenal.


How's she settling in? I like the aye aye meat pie quote

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79 (Jul 12, 2017)

spotropaicsav said:


> How's she settling in? I like the aye aye meat pie quote


She's settled in extremely well.


----------



## basin79 (Jul 15, 2017)

She took her 2nd feed aggressively. 


Also at the start of the week I made a coil out of a fake.vine and give it to her. It's buried below the surface as well as giving her something to climb should she wish. Even if she doesn't use it, it'll still help when she's shedding.









After her feed.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79 (Jul 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Jul 16, 2017)

basin79 said:


>


Winner winner chicken dinner!!

What a cute little piglet. 
You treat your pets very well

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## basin79 (Jul 16, 2017)

crone said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner!!
> 
> What a cute little piglet.
> You treat your pets very well


Thank you. They mean the world to me and I try my best to give them something back.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zeez (Jul 21, 2017)

I want a hog nose so bad!  I can't find any around here!  I might just have to suck it up and order one. They are such cool snakes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Jul 25, 2017)

Harley has shed. Eyes and tail tip accounted for.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Python (Jul 25, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Oh yes. A tri coloured was the only snake I'd get (unless I won the lotto then I'd get my DWA licence and get a gaboon viper).


I used to have several Gaboons, Rhinos and one Gabino. This was many years ago and they are cool to look at... once. After that it gets irritating. They never do anything. They are the rosies of the snake world. I took them outside to take some black and white pictures one day of them sitting in some leaves. Apparently they don't show up on film. Their camouflage is amanzingly efficient. Even knowing where to look I couldn't find them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Jul 25, 2017)

Python said:


> I used to have several Gaboons, Rhinos and one Gabino. This was many years ago and they are cool to look at... once. After that it gets irritating. They never do anything. They are the rosies of the snake world. I took them outside to take some black and white pictures one day of them sitting in some leaves. Apparently they don't show up on film. Their camouflage is amanzingly efficient. Even knowing where to look I couldn't find them.


I could happily stare at one just breathing. To me they're absolutely breathtaking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Jul 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## mmfh (Jul 29, 2017)

Omg she is beautiful! I have wanted one for about a year but the only ones at the reptile shows I go to are normals, anacondas, and albinos.  Definately on my to buy list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jul 29, 2017)

mmfh said:


> Omg she is beautiful! I have wanted one for about a year but the only ones at the reptile shows I go to are normals, anacondas, and albinos.  Definately on my to buy list.


I've nowt against other hogs but a tri coloured was the only snake outside a Gaboon viper I'd ever want to own. Outside a lotto win. 

I honestly can't get across just how much happiness Harley has brought me. Just for being her.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 4, 2017)



Reactions: Love 3


----------



## basin79 (Aug 16, 2017)

Some feeding pics of Harley Quinn.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 17, 2017)

Such a pretty snake!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jaycied (Aug 19, 2017)

She's so beautiful. I just got my first snake, a female kenyan sand boa. I've always loved snakes. I didn't realize you could get a tri colored hognose until I saw yours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 28, 2017)

Thought I'd washed my hands enough after handling the bag I defrosted the mouse in. Obviously not. Little bugger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keks (Aug 28, 2017)

Outch! 
That's why I fed my snakes (even the small one) with tweezers ^^.


----------



## basin79 (Aug 28, 2017)

keks said:


> Outch!
> That's why I fed my snakes (even the small one) with tweezers ^^.


No. Ouch was when Bia my 13ft dwarf retic bit me.

This was a case of taking the mouse out of the bag and putting it in a tub. I then washed my hands and found Harley in the sub.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keks (Aug 28, 2017)

basin79 said:


> No. *Ouch was when Bia my 13ft dwarf retic bit me*.
> 
> This was a case of taking the mouse out of the bag and putting it in a tub. I then washed my hands and found Harley in the sub.


Yes, this surely was more "ouch (without T )". 
I never heard of dwarf retics, and read just that there are several formes(?) with several lengths?


----------



## basin79 (Aug 28, 2017)

keks said:


> Yes, this surely was more "ouch (without T )".
> I never heard of dwarf retics, and read just that there are several formes(?) with several lengths?


There are super dwarf and dwarf varieties. My 2 where 50% dwarves. 

A super dwarf retic might only be 4ft. The power of a 13ft retic is ridiculous. I'm strong and she almost broke my arm/wrist.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sad 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 28, 2017)

What a 13ft snake bite looks like. Even at this small size a retic bite is painful.

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## keks (Aug 28, 2017)

A bloody issue. But logical, they have many sharp teeth that are bent inwards, so they make many bad wounds.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## basin79 (Aug 28, 2017)

keks said:


> A bloody issue. But logical, they have many sharp teeth that are bent inwards, so they make many bad wounds.


Yes. But it's their body pushing and pulling that hurts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## keks (Aug 28, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Yes. But it's their body pushing and pulling that hurts.


That's why I only had snakes that are not as long as yours ^^. Epicrates cenchria would have been a bit a longer one , but it was not adult as I had to give it away. 
Apart from that I had Pantherophis guttatus, Eryx colubrinus, Lichanura trivirtata.


----------



## Chris WT (Aug 28, 2017)

That is a beautiful snake and I would show her off too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JDS123 (Aug 28, 2017)

Awesome. Raising western hog noses over the years in the past the biggest issue was getting youngsters to eat. I'm assuming the same here....


----------



## basin79 (Aug 29, 2017)

JDS123 said:


> Awesome. Raising western hog noses over the years in the past the biggest issue was getting youngsters to eat. I'm assuming the same here....


Harley has an insane feeding response. I'm told they all do. Not sure what they're like as babies though as I wanted to skip the whole pinkie phase.


----------



## JDS123 (Aug 29, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Harley has an insane feeding response. I'm told they all do. Not sure what they're like as babies though as I wanted to skip the whole pinkie phase.


we used to have to dip pinkies in tuna juice, it was pathetic lol. I hate tuna juice lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JDS123 (Aug 29, 2017)

basin79 said:


> What a 13ft snake bite looks like. Even at this small size a retic bite is painful.


can we see the bite once the blood is cleaned off please? Yeah snake bites are fun, used to scare me, now it just makes you mad lol. Would like to see the actual damage though if you dont mind....


----------



## basin79 (Aug 29, 2017)

JDS123 said:


> can we see the bite once the blood is cleaned off please? Yeah snake bites are fun, used to scare me, now it just makes you mad lol. Would like to see the actual damage though if you dont mind....


Didn't take any pics. It was just a load of small puncture wounds. Swelled up and bruised. 

I do think I've got a pic of the second time she but me though on my hand. That hurt even more. I could feel her teeth on my bones. Bugger lugs.


----------



## basin79 (Aug 29, 2017)

JDS123 said:


> we used to have to dip pinkies in tuna juice, it was pathetic lol. I hate tuna juice lol.


That's quite a popular method to get babies eating. Whatever works.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 29, 2017)

JDS123 said:


> can we see the bite once the blood is cleaned off please? Yeah snake bites are fun, used to scare me, now it just makes you mad lol. Would like to see the actual damage though if you dont mind....


This was Bia the day after she bit my arm. Right as a clock.









The much more painful hand bite once I'd cleaned my hand up. 













I'd just like to point out that if a large dog was to bite a human the injuries would be far worse. These posts AREN'T to paint snakes in a bad light. Far from it. I love snakes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## JDS123 (Aug 29, 2017)

basin79 said:


> This was Bia the day after she bit my arm. Right as a clock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats why I was hoping you would post it, to show ppl its not like a bad dog or even some cat bites, but it does suck indeed. Are retics still fairly nippy? I never had the room for them but love them.


----------



## basin79 (Aug 29, 2017)

JDS123 said:


> thats why I was hoping you would post it, to show ppl its not like a bad dog or even some cat bites, but it does suck indeed. Are retics still fairly nippy? I never had the room for them but love them.


The actual punctures are nothing really to look at. They're just little holes. Obviously not fun though. It's the immense strength of the snake that's the problem. They constantly try and twist and turn and pull backwards driving their teeth in. Even at 13ft they really are phenomenal. If I'd have been of lesser build or panicked I'm confident I'd have received broken bones.

I gave both girls away. My head had started to play up and I became withdrawn. I was getting them both out of exercise less and less. And seeing them cooped up in their vivs upset me.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## JDS123 (Aug 29, 2017)

basin79 said:


> This was Bia the day after she bit my arm. Right as a clock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





basin79 said:


> This was Bia the day after she bit my arm. Right as a clock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man she got you good though. Must have felt good on the bottom of your hand....ouch.


----------



## basin79 (Aug 29, 2017)

JDS123 said:


> man she got you good though. Must have felt good on the bottom of your hand....ouch.


The bottom was OK. It was the top that really hurt and there's little flesh. It was just her teeth on my bones. Little bugger lugs.

In hindsight I should have just let her bite my bloody leg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Aug 29, 2017)

basin79 said:


> What a 13ft snake bite looks like. Even at this small size a retic bite is painful.


Oooowwwww

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Sep 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Sep 17, 2017)

Harley having a spot of dinner.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Leopard (Sep 17, 2017)

Gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Sep 21, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Harley having a spot of dinner.


Totally amazing that she can cram that size down her throat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Sep 21, 2017)

crone said:


> Totally amazing that she can cram that size down her throat.


It was fantastic watching my retics eat their 5kg rabbits. You'd look at them and if you didn't understand snakes you'd think absolutely no chance. 

I love watching snakes eat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Sep 22, 2017)

basin79 said:


> It was fantastic watching my retics eat their 5kg rabbits. You'd look at them and if you didn't understand snakes you'd think absolutely no chance.
> 
> I love watching snakes eat.


Don't think I could do the rabbit thing. I like rodents. Hum...I never used to be so squeamish..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Sep 22, 2017)

crone said:


> Don't think I could do the rabbit thing. I like rodents. Hum...I never used to be so squeamish..


I understand that. I would never buy frozen hamsters because I absolutely adore them as pets.


----------



## johnharper (Sep 22, 2017)

nice those are on my wish list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Sep 23, 2017)

johnharper said:


> nice those are on my wish list


One was on mine for quite a long time. Really glad I finally bought one. Although I rarely see the little bugger.


----------



## basin79 (Sep 27, 2017)

Harley having her dinner. Absolutely love the way she goes for her food. Mouth open and charge.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Oct 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Swede Baboon (Oct 9, 2017)

Thats a beautiful snek

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 10, 2017)

Swede Baboon said:


> Thats a beautiful snek


Aye aye meat pie.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## basin79 (Nov 5, 2017)



Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Crone Returns (Nov 5, 2017)

basin79 said:


>


She's so beautiful. Great husbandry as always @basin79

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 5, 2017)

crone said:


> She's so beautiful. Great husbandry as always @basin79


Thank you. Although I provide what's needed. I'm sure I could improve her environment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## silverhaze269 (Nov 8, 2017)

Love these guys! I wish I could have one, but they're prohibited in my area because they're venomous ...but we also can't keep turtles. Our "exotics" laws are a touch outdated in my area, if you ask me


----------



## basin79 (Nov 8, 2017)

silverhaze269 said:


> Love these guys! I wish I could have one, but they're prohibited in my area because they're venomous ...but we also can't keep turtles. Our "exotics" laws are a touch outdated in my area, if you ask me


Although they are venomous to ban them because of it is harsh. 

Turtles I can understand if your climate would support them. Too many get released into the wild when they start growing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## silverhaze269 (Nov 10, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Although they are venomous to ban them because of it is harsh.


Yep. It sucks. The next province over can have them, which is even more frustrating.



basin79 said:


> Turtles I can understand if your climate would support them. Too many get released into the wild when they start growing.


That's exactly why they're prohibited. They have started allowing people adopt them from a local rescue organization though, along with the proper permit that allows people to them keep them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zeez (Nov 16, 2017)

I love this thread so much!  It's been a while since I've checked it, but good to see her growing!  She is such a beautiful snake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeez (Nov 16, 2017)

silverhaze269 said:


> Love these guys! I wish I could have one, but they're prohibited in my area because they're venomous ...but we also can't keep turtles. Our "exotics" laws are a touch outdated in my area, if you ask me


Wait. I just read this post. Hognose snakes are venomous?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 16, 2017)

Zeez said:


> Wait. I just read this post. Hognose snakes are venomous?


Yes. They deliver their weak venom (to humans although some are sensitive to it) via their back teeth and literally chew it into their food.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 16, 2017)

Zeez said:


> I love this thread so much!  It's been a while since I've checked it, but good to see her growing!  She is such a beautiful snake.


I fed her earlier. A few days "late" so she was extremely excited to smell a mouse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 29, 2017)



Reactions: Love 2


----------



## basin79 (Dec 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Dec 26, 2017)



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 3, 2018)

Some pics of Harley Quinn.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## basin79 (Jan 3, 2018)

I've absolutely no idea why some pics aren't appearing.


----------



## basin79 (Jan 3, 2018)



Reactions: Love 3


----------



## LawnShrimp (Jan 3, 2018)

Such a lovely snake! I love how the red scales are half black, how the black scales are iridescent, and how overall her pattern is slightly disjointed from her right to left sides. The little button eyes and purple tongue is a bonus too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 7, 2018)



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 26, 2018)

Harley shed on Wednesday. Gave her a feed today.






Got a couple of screen shots.

The day I got her. 7th of July 2017.







Today.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## viper69 (Jan 26, 2018)

Reminds me of a king or milk, interesting.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## basin79 (Feb 9, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## mazzzz (Feb 23, 2018)

WOW!! I love these and I've never seen one like this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 23, 2018)

mazzzz said:


> WOW!! I love these and I've never seen one like this!


They're fantastic. Some adults even turn black. You can't see any red on them. Just black and white. They look stunning too.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## mazzzz (Feb 24, 2018)

basin79 said:


> They're fantastic. Some adults even turn black. You can't see any red on them. Just black and white. They look stunning too.


Really really impressive I will have to keep my eyes open for one. Where did you find this one??


----------



## basin79 (Feb 24, 2018)

mazzzz said:


> Really really impressive I will have to keep my eyes open for one. Where did you find this one??


I'm in the UK.


----------



## mazzzz (Feb 24, 2018)

basin79 said:


> I'm in the UK.


Oh bummer lol... maybe one day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (Mar 21, 2018)

Wow that's actually stunning... Love the name as well haha. Venom isn't very potent?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Mvtt70 said:


> Wow that's actually stunning... Love the name as well haha. Venom isn't very potent?


Her head pattern just reminded me of the animated version of Harley Quin. 

No, their venom isn't potent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnharper (Mar 24, 2018)

nice I have 2.2 tricolor hogs coming soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Mar 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 16, 2018)

Harley shed again so was in the mood for food. She's outgrown this 84lt RUB now. Time to upgrade her to a 145lt. 

*I keep saying moult instead of shed. I'm thick.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crone Returns (Apr 16, 2018)

basin79 said:


> Harley shed again so was in the mood for food. She's outgrown this 84lt RUB now. Time to upgrade her to a 145lt.
> 
> *I keep saying moult instead of shed. I'm thick.


Yeow! Lesson:  keep fingers away from hungry snakes! Great response.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 16, 2018)

crone said:


> Yeow! Lesson:  keep fingers away from hungry snakes! Great response.


Indeed. She smells food and just bites. Tongs, substrate, tub, herself, me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Apr 16, 2018)

basin79 said:


> Indeed. She smells food and just bites. Tongs, substrate, tub, herself, me.


Hey!  She's a growing girl lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## basin79 (Apr 21, 2018)

You can see the extra floorspace she has now. (The first pic is when she arrived. She's  alot bigger now)

84lt






145lt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 25, 2018)

Moved Miss Quinn up a size for her mice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (May 6, 2018)



Reactions: Love 2


----------



## basin79 (May 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## basin79 (May 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Jun 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jul 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jul 14, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Jul 14, 2018)

basin79 said:


>


Yep. Used to fall out of trees just like that when I was a girl.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## burnsj22 (Jul 16, 2018)

Gorgeous! I cannot wait till I have the room for another terrarium and a hognose is absolutely what's going inside of it. I've taken care of a few of them and they always have so much personality. Also how can you resist that face

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CyberSkully (Jul 17, 2018)

basin79 said:


> Meet Harley Quinn. A yearling tri coloured hognose.


Does yours hiss a lot?


----------



## basin79 (Jul 17, 2018)

CyberSkully said:


> Does yours hiss a lot?


Up to press no. She did tail rattle me a little while ago. Cheeky mare.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 7, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Aug 7, 2018)

basin79 said:


>


It's MINE!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 29, 2018)



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Sep 22, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Katiekooleyes (Sep 22, 2018)

basin79 said:


>


Oddly enough, when you said "you're not getting my fingers you little bugger" that's EXACTLY what happened to me this morning. Was feeding Mister Snake when I dropped the mouse. Went to pick it up again with the tongs and just at that moment, he got me. Was pretty funny tbh!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79 (Sep 22, 2018)

Katiekooleyes said:


> Oddly enough, when you said "you're not getting my fingers you little bugger" that's EXACTLY what happened to me this morning. Was feeding Mister Snake when I dropped the mouse. Went to pick it up again with the tongs and just at that moment, he got me. Was pretty funny tbh!


Harley has had me before and the little bugger doesn’t let go. She's not particularly hard to get off being so small but I still don't want the little rascal chewing on me working her venom in ha ha ha.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Katiekooleyes (Sep 23, 2018)

basin79 said:


> Harley has had me before and the little bugger doesn’t let go. She's not particularly hard to get off being so small but I still don't want the little rascal chewing on me working her venom in ha ha ha.


Yes, you're right about not wanting her to chew you, as a hognose. I must admit, I'm semi on the lookout for a hognose. I think they're so adorable! I call them the pugs of the snake world hahaha! 

Mister Snake let go immediately after he discovered my finger doesn't taste as nice as a mouse lol. Didn't hurt, felt like one of those pin-prick tests dr's sometimes do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Mar 2, 2019)

Tried to get some decent pics of Harley Quinn but she wasn't in the mood so I let her bury back down.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3


----------



## basin79 (Apr 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## Teal (Apr 16, 2019)

Gosh dang it, if she isn't the cutest little thing! I LOVE hoggies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Minty (Apr 16, 2019)

Very nice snake.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## EtienneN (Apr 16, 2019)

I saw these at an expo on the weekend! They were super cool! Yours is very pretty indeed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 16, 2019)

Minty said:


> Very nice snake.





EtienneN said:


> I saw these at an expo on the weekend! They were super cool! Yours is very pretty indeed!


They're absolutely stunning little snakes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (May 2, 2019)



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Jun 3, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## basin79 (Jul 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Jlaw154 (Jul 8, 2019)

wow they look beautiful have never seen this species before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jul 9, 2019)

Jlaw154 said:


> wow they look beautiful have never seen this species before.


They're stunning little snakes.


----------



## basin79 (Jul 30, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Sep 1, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Sep 1, 2019)

basin79 said:


>


She's gorgeous.
I've been gorging on viperkeeper's YouTube channel. Am totally in love with the Gaboon & Rhino Vipers and the death and puff adders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Sep 2, 2019)

Crone Returns said:


> She's gorgeous.
> I've been gorging on viperkeeper's YouTube channel. Am totally in love with the Gaboon & Rhino Vipers and the death and puff adders.


The Gaboon viper is my favourite snake. Absolutely phenomenal animals.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Sep 24, 2019)

Harley Quinn in blue. She's going to look stunning in her new suit. I'll try to get some proper pics with my camera if she'll let me after she sheds. 

I normally don't offer snakes in blue food but I'd already defrosted the mouse so............. nom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Sep 28, 2019)

basin79 said:


>


That rainbow shine of her skin is absolutely gorgeous! 


basin79 said:


> Harley Quinn in blue. She's going to look stunning in her new suit. I'll try to get some proper pics with my camera if she'll let me after she sheds.
> 
> I normally don't offer snakes in blue food but I'd already defrosted the mouse so............. nom.


Snakes just continue eating when they are about to shed? What are the risks from feeding while they are blue?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Sep 28, 2019)

Andrea82 said:


> That rainbow shine of her skin is absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> Snakes just continue eating when they are about to shed? What are the risks from feeding while they are blue?


Whilst some snakes will eat in blue most just keep themselves to themselves and don't bother moving. I knew Harley would eat though because she seems to take after me, lives to eat not eats to live ha ha ha ha.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## AzJohn (Sep 28, 2019)

basin79 said:


> Whilst some snakes will eat in blue most just keep themselves to themselves and don't bother moving. I knew Harley would eat though because she seems to take after me, lives to eat not eats to live ha ha ha ha.


I have a few snakes that eat in blue. My woma and a Honduran Milk. The woma wouldn't surprise any woma keeper. I'm not sure about Milk snakes. They are the snakes that get the most of my attention and are very used to me handling them. Comfort level might lead to this feeding behavior. In the wild a snake in blue is very much in danger. In captivity they don't have much to be afraid of.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## basin79 (Sep 28, 2019)

AzJohn said:


> I have a few snakes that eat in blue. My woma and a Honduran Milk. The woma wouldn't surprise any woma keeper. I'm not sure about Milk snakes. They are the snakes that get the most of my attention and are very used to me handling them. Comfort level might lead to this feeding behavior. In the wild a snake in blue is very much in danger. In captivity they don't have much to be afraid of.


Woma's would eat on their death bed. 

Aye but my retics for instance would act how you'd imagine when in blue. Extremely grumpy. Whether safe in captivity or not instincts are there.


----------



## AzJohn (Sep 28, 2019)

basin79 said:


> Woma's would eat on their death bed.
> 
> Aye but my retics for instance would act how you'd imagine when in blue. Extremely grumpy. Whether safe in captivity or not instincts are there.



But will they eat in blue?


----------



## basin79 (Sep 28, 2019)

AzJohn said:


> But will they eat in blue?


The retics I used to own? No. And as you'll know retics have a massive prey drive.


----------



## SonsofArachne (Sep 30, 2019)

I've been thinking about getting a snake or two again, maybe next year, and this is one of the species on "list". They're pretty expensive in the US though, I usually see them for $300-500 here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Sep 30, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> I've been thinking about getting a snake or two again, maybe next year, and this is one of the species on "list". They're pretty expensive in the US though, I usually see them for $300-500 here.


Even though they're expensive compared to some snakes they're 100% worth it. 

Just be aware set up properly you rarely see them. The only times I see Harley are when I feed her, if she's burrowed and against her enclosure front and now and again catch her just disappearing under the sub at night.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 16, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SamanthaMarikian (Oct 18, 2019)

Im in love

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 21, 2019)

Miss Harley Quinn surfacing for a mouse.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Marika (Nov 22, 2019)

Awwwww, she's so adorable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 22, 2019)

Marika said:


> Awwwww, she's so adorable


Yep. All be it in an "EVERYTHING IS FOOOOOOOD" sort of adorable.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 22, 2019)

basin79 said:


> Yep. All be it in an "EVERYTHING IS FOOOOOOOD" sort of adorable.


She's the A.geniculata of snakes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Feb 5, 2020)

basin79 said:


>


She is absolutely stunning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 5, 2020)

Crone Returns said:


> She is absolutely stunning!


Aye aye meat pie.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Jun 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jun 19, 2020)

Just like me. Happiest with a gob full of food.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Jul 16, 2020)

Miss Harley Quinn is a proper lady. She doesn't talk with her mouth full, so happy World Snake Day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## jrh3 (Jul 22, 2020)

@basin79 are they a good species? As in easy to care for like ball pythons? I know some snakes have harder time taking F/T feeders. 

My son has been wanting a hognose for a while now.


----------



## basin79 (Jul 22, 2020)

jrh3 said:


> @basin79 are they a good species? As in easy to care for like ball pythons? I know some snakes have harder time taking F/T feeders.
> 
> My son has been wanting a hognose for a while now.


They're cracking snakes. Easy to care for but to be honest set up right, and they should be you rarely see them. Sort of like the tarantula version of a pet hole. A few inches of substrate, a damp hide and a water dish. Although not sure if the other species of hogs need a damp hide. 

Also remember that hogs are rear fanged venomous. Granted their venom isn't potent but plenty have had adverse reactions to their venom.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## jrh3 (Jul 22, 2020)

basin79 said:


> They're cracking snakes. Easy to care for but to be honest set up right, and they should be you rarely see them. Sort of like the tarantula version of a pet hole. A few inches of substrate, a damp hide and a water dish. Although not sure if the other species of hogs need a damp hide.
> 
> Also remember that hogs are rear fanged venomous. Granted their venom isn't potent but plenty have had adverse reactions to their venom.


They are an amazing looking snake. Yes I knew about the rear fangs, I have always heard that they have to chew on you to get venom in you. Is this true? Or can a simple bite be enough for injection?


----------



## basin79 (Jul 22, 2020)

jrh3 said:


> They are an amazing looking snake. Yes I knew about the rear fangs, I have always heard that they have to chew on you to get venom in you. Is this true? Or can a simple bite be enough for injection?


I'd guess, and it is a GUESS a bite would be enough to get some in as they're applying pressure when they're biting. If left they're start  chewing and more will be fired in. But like I typed that's a guess on my part. 

Harley has only bitten me once when she was younger and I very gently removed her off my finger. Didn't have any reaction. I use a snake hook for her now or she'd nail me every time ha ha ha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jun 22, 2021)

Bloody hell fire it's been ages since I updated this thread. Miss Harley Quinn tucking into her F/T mouse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

